# Best Free Online Portfolio Tracker



## bariutt (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been using the Globe and Mail's Watchlist as a portfolio tracker. Today they completely changed the format of this website so that it is virtually useless now. They now want you to pay a monthly fee to access the data that previously was free.

Are there any good Portfolio Trackers out there that you would recommend?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I know they changed it and it was frustrating at first. I found most of the criteria I was using for the 'performance' view before in the customize section were you create a new view. They have added much more fundamental, technical and other data actually. Hope that helps.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Portfolioslicer changed my life: http://www.portfolioslicer.com


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Portfolioslicer is the best thing since breadslicer

It's a bit of work to setup but well worth it


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

My portfolio is tracked in WebBroker.


----------



## bariutt (Feb 2, 2013)

I looked at the Watchlist screen again but couldn't figure out how to customize the view. Any advice would be appreciated,


----------



## HomeChef (Jan 14, 2014)

I use Google Finance but looks like that will be changing soon also


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

bariutt said:


> I have been using the Globe and Mail's Watchlist as a portfolio tracker. Today they completely changed the format of this website so that it is virtually useless now. They now want you to pay a monthly fee to access the data that previously was free.
> 
> Are there any good Portfolio Trackers out there that you would recommend?


I use Yahoo Finance Portfolio Tracker. It does everything Globe's Watchlist use to do and more.

ltr


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

bariutt said:


> I looked at the Watchlist screen again but couldn't figure out how to customize the view. Any advice would be appreciated,


At the top ,just above the list of your stocks, there is a menu arrow default is " Mainview" Click on the down arrow . Click ' Create/Edit Custom view' Type in a name. Then you will see a list of available columns on the right. Click on the '+" to open the selections.

At the left side you can move the selections up and down to position Click on the the 3 bars logo on the right and drag


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Jimmy said:


> At the top ,just above the list of your stocks, there is a menu arrow default is " Mainview" Click on the down arrow . Click ' Create/Edit Custom view' Type in a name. Then you will see a list of available columns on the right. Click on the '+" to open the selections.
> 
> At the left side you can move the selections up and down to position Click on the the 3 bars logo on the right and drag


All of what you suggest is only available if you pay for GlobeInvestor every month. The free version has been stripped of any usefulness. The best free version I have found is Yahoo Finance MyPortfolio. In fact, it seems to be quite a bit better than Globe Watchlist before they stripped it. I like that I can just click the Yahoo url for MyPortfolio and see how my stocks are doing with the number of shares I own. Easy for comparing against the Index compared to logging into my broker to do a quick check.

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I do 2 things with Scotia iTrade. Firstly, I have their Flight Desk real time trading software loaded on market days (when I decide to do that). I have a Watchlist on it that contains all the stocks I own and can look at any time I want for current prices, open, low and high for the day and volume, along with Bid/Ask. I also have an Alerts tab loaded on a dozen stocks I either might want to own, given the right price... or those I'd be willing to sell, given the right price, and will provide me with an Alert if the price point is reached.

Separately, I have a static Watch list, that comes to me via email at the end of each market day, with closing prices, and 5 day trend. That is useful if I am away from home on vacation, etc. and I want to take a peek (most times I don't). I also have Alerts come to me via email whenever price points are reached.

I've only ever taken action with this information perhaps half a dozen times in several years.

Quicken provides me with an updated portfolio any time I decide to load it and click on the Update button (20 minute delay I think). No online portfolio tracker required.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

like_to_retire said:


> All of what you suggest is only available if you pay for GlobeInvestor every month. The free version has been stripped of any usefulness. The best free version I have found is Yahoo Finance MyPortfolio. In fact, it seems to be quite a bit better than Globe Watchlist before they stripped it. I like that I can just click the Yahoo url for MyPortfolio and see how my stocks are doing with the number of shares I own. Easy for comparing against the Index compared to logging into my broker to do a quick check.
> 
> ltr


Sorry. I subscribe to teh Globe so not sure what the other Watchlist looked like


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

RIP Google Finance.


----------



## bariutt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice. I will be transferring all of my data over to Yahoo Finance MyPortfolio


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Webroker records the dividend payments, not sure about DCA. Does it DCA for you too? Anyone know how to view that?

Same with the Yahoo Finance Portfolio tracker, does it calculate your DCA as well?

May try portfolioslicer. The data entry and start up seem like a pita, but it does track dividends well from the demo. I don't want to sync any accounts like mint, just data entry and that sounds like the one to try.

I can't stomach $1.99 a week for Globeinvestor.com, gonna have to bite the bullet and pay for 1 week to retrieve my info though.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Cal said:


> Webroker records the dividend payments, not sure about DCA. Does it DCA for you too? Anyone know how to view that?


What do you mean by DCA?


----------

